# Dar Moschino



## TimLA

Ciarda ar tutti

Recentemente, sono stato a Roma e ho cenato al ristorante “Dar Moschino”.

Al primo sguardo, pensavo che la parola “Dar” veniva dalla influenza arabica che si vede in altre parte d’Italia. Ma ho ricordato che un mio amico ha detto che il accento romano spesso include un cambio di “l” a “r”, e mi ha datto il esempio di “Portaci a*r* albergo…”

Dato che la cucina del ristorante è classico romano (si manga bene!), e che “dal” mi sembra più appropriata, sarebbe giusto presumere che la “Dar” è un sbaglio artificiale che viene da*r* accento romano?

Grazie e sciao


----------



## danalto

Intanto spiegaci che significa *Ciarda ar tutti**.*..!
Poi, per rispondere alla tua domanda: *dar *è semplicemente *dal *in romanesco. 
Come *der *significa *del*.
Altri dubbi?

Saresti potuto venire a mangiare _Da danalto_ e non avresti avuto problemi di nessun genere!


----------



## TimLA

danalto said:


> Intanto spiegaci che significa *Ciarda ar tutti**.*..!
> Poi, per rispondere alla tua domanda: *dar *è semplicemente *dal *in romanesco.
> Come *der *significa *del*.
> Altri dubbi?
> 
> Saresti potuto venire a mangiare _Da danalto_ e non avresti avuto problemi di nessun genere!


 
Grazie, buona risposta! 
I dubbi sono finiti!

Ho trovato "ciarda" in un sito di romanesco... 

Si dai, ho sentito di quello ristorante...Dar Danalto...
Se servono pajata, prenoto subito!


----------



## sabrinita85

TimLA said:


> Ciarda ar tutti
> 
> Recentemente, sono stato a Roma e ho cenato al ristorante “Dar Moschino”.
> 
> Al primo sguardo, pensavo che la parola “Dar” veniva dalla influenza arabica che si vede in altre parte d’Italia. Ma ho ricordato che un mio amico ha detto che il accento romano spesso include un cambio di “l” a “r”, e mi ha datto il esempio di “Portaci a*r* albergo…” --> in romano: *portace all'arbergo* *portace ar colosseo*
> 
> Dato che la cucina del ristorante è classico romano (si manga bene!), e che “dal” mi sembra più appropriata, sarebbe giusto presumere che la “Dar” è un sbaglio artificiale che viene da*r* accento romano?
> 
> Grazie e sciao


Come dice danalto, *dar *vuol dire *dal*.
Ma "ar albergo" non esiste.
_Ciarda_? Mai sentito!


----------



## TimLA

sabrinita85 said:


> Come dice danalto, *dar *vuol dire *dal*.
> Ma "ar albergo" non esiste.
> _Ciarda_? Mai sentito!


 
Ho trovato "ciarda" QUA nella guida al dialetto di magnaromagna, sotto la sezione "forme di saluto".

Per quando riguarda la "ar", il mio amico (MOLTO ROMANO) ha detto che non è una parola, ma invece un accento. Lui da il esempio di due ubriachi (noi ) in un taxi, e dice "Portaci ar San Carlo..." (l'albergo nel centro).

Roma ha una storia...ma più che la storia del impero... 

Ciao


----------



## lsp

TimLA said:


> (si mang*i*a bene!)


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> Ho trovato "ciarda" QUA nella guida al dialetto di magnaromagna, sotto la sezione "forme di saluto".
> Ho visto, ma neanche io l'ho mai sentito...
> Per quando riguarda la "ar", il mio amico (MOLTO ROMANO) ha detto che non è una parola, ma invece un accento. Lui fa l'esempio di due ubriachi (noi ) in un taxi, che dicono "Portace ar San Carlo..." (l'albergo in centro).
> Roma ha una storia...ma più che la storia dell'impero... (?)
> Ciao


Ciao, Tim, rieccoci..!
Come ti hanno detto gli altri, "ar" sta semplicemente per "al" (a+il), che però di norma viene storpiato così solo davanti a consonante (*S*an Carlo, anche se è un *a*lbergo), ma non davanti a vocale (*a*lbergo, nonostante anche il *S*an Carlo lo sia), dove _al_ diventa _all'_.


----------



## danalto

*Ciarda *non esiste. 
Ma lasciali stare, quelli sono romagnoli! Che ne capiscono di romano? 




_(p.s.: io sono romagnola di nascita...)_


----------



## comeunanuvola

TimLA said:


> Ciarda ar tutti
> 
> Ma ho ricordato che un mio amico ha detto che il accento romano spesso include un cambio di “l” a “r”, e mi ha datto il esempio di “Portaci a*r* albergo…”
> 
> sciao


 


> Lui da il esempio di due ubriachi (noi ) in un taxi, e dice "Portaci ar San Carlo..." (l'albergo nel centro)


 
Ciarda mai sentito nemmeno io, romana.

Probabilmente chi l'ha scritto su quel sito era con voi nel taxi!!!  

Come hai detto spesso la "l" diventa una "r" nella pronuncia, bisognerebbe vedere caso per caso quindi "portaci ar albergo" suona davvero male anche per un romano, a meno che non era sul taxi anche lui.... 

Nuvola


----------



## TimLA

comeunanuvola said:


> Ciarda mai sentito nemmeno io, romana.
> 
> Probabilmente chi l'ha scritto su quel sito era con voi nel taxi!!!
> 
> Come hai detto spesso la "l" diventa una "r" nella pronuncia, bisognerebbe vedere caso per caso quindi "portaci ar albergo" suona davvero male anche per un romano, a meno che non era sul taxi anche lui....
> 
> Nuvola


 
Grazie mille!

La prossima volta ti invitaró al nostro taxi!
Creiamo molte parole nuove, e frase incredibilmente complesso...in qualsiasi lingua!
È divertente!


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> Grazie mille!
> La prossima volta ti inviterò sul/nel nostro taxi!
> Creiamo molte parole nuove, e frasi incredibilmente complesse... in qualsiasi lingua!
> È divertente!


Eccomi, Tim..!


----------



## comeunanuvola

TimLA said:


> Grazie mille!
> La prossima volta ti invitaró al nostro taxi!


 
Allora t'aspetto davanti _*ar*_(al) Colosseo, piamo(prendiamo)* er*(il) taxi e se(ci) famo(facciamo) portà dar(dal) Moschino dove se bevemo *nantro*(un altro) litro de vinello bbono, e quanno semo(siamo) ciucchi(ubriachi) come cucuzze(molto ubriachi) se famo(facciamo) portà *ar*(al) San Carlo (si ma l'ospedale no l'a*r*bergo (albergo)) .....

Come puoi vedere a volte la "l" diventa anche "n" _*nantro*_ (un altro)....

Ti piace la seratina che ti organizzato???
Aderisce qualcuno???

Nuvola


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

danalto said:


> *Ciarda *non esiste.
> Ma lasciali stare, quelli sono romagnoli! Che ne capiscono di romano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(p.s.: io sono romagnola di nascita...)_


 

Mi viene un dubbio : "ciarda" non è un modo romanesco di dire "cialda"?


----------



## comeunanuvola

Lavinia.dNP said:


> Mi viene un dubbio : "ciarda" non è un modo romanesco di dire "cialda"?


 
Sicuramente un romanaccio duro e puro chiamerebbe la cialda "ciarda" ma nel contesto in cui l'ha utilizzata TimLa (come saluto) per me che sono romana non ha proprio senso.

Poi non so...... Forse dipende anche dal quartiere!  

Nuvola


----------



## Necsus

Lavinia.dNP said:
			
		

> Mi viene un dubbio : "ciarda" non è un modo romanesco di dire "cialda"?


Be', diciamo che se in romanesco dovessimo dire 'cialda' la pronunceremmo 'sciarda', ma non mi risulta che possa essere utilizzato come saluto, a parte il fatto che non è comunque una parola particolarmente usata a Roma... 

Ops. Incrocio, Nuvola..!


----------



## MAVERIK

comeunanuvola said:


> Allora t'aspetto davanti _*ar*_(al) Colosseo, piamo(prendiamo)* er*(il) taxi e se(ci) famo(facciamo) portà dar(dal) Moschino dove se bevemo *nantro*(un altro) litro de vinello bbono, e quanno semo(siamo) ciucchi(ubriachi) come cucuzze(molto ubriachi) se famo(facciamo) portà *ar*(al) San Carlo (si ma l'ospedale no l'a*r*bergo (albergo)) .....
> 
> Come puoi vedere a volte la "l" diventa anche "n" _*nantro*_ (un altro)....
> 
> Ti piace la seratina che ti organizzato???
> Aderisce qualcuno???
> 
> Nuvola


 
Che seratina , mica  male. Noi diciamo "ciarda" per "cialda " ma non siamo romani.


----------



## danalto

Alla seratina aderisco volentieri *PUR'IO*!  (*anche io*)


----------



## Necsus

E io che so', svizzero? (per i non romani: è un curioso modo di dire di cui non conosco l'origine che significa che non si ha motivo di essere esclusi da qualcosa)
Per quanto riguarda "ciarda", oltre al ballo ho trovato che indica una malattia del cavallo, una trattoria ungherese, il luogo natio di Bernardino, ma niente che si avvicini a un saluto (a parte nel sito indicato da Tim).


----------



## MAVERIK

Un toscano fra tutti sti romani , come lo vedete ???? Vengo pure io !!


----------



## Necsus

In compenso ho trovato in un altro forum un elenco di geniali definizioni da fanta-vocabolario inviate da 'Luca MG', esilaranti, di cui vi riporto quelle in plausibil-romanesco (4, in tema)..! 

CADETTO ==> "Cosa?" in dialetto romanesco
PARIGINO ==> "Sembri Luigi" in romanesco
SINCERO ==> Romano che si duole di essere stato presente (es ==> sincero eramejo)
SOMMARIO ==> Indicativo presente del verbo "Essere Mario" 


Avanti, Mave, c'è posto!

PS: il server è un po' lentino, oggi...


----------

